# Arroyo City Report - 10/07



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Most of this week we had really poor light conditions, particularly in the mornings. When this happens, it forces us into ultra-shallow water to find waking or tailing fish, or best of all, fish with their backs out of the water. With a north and east wind the first half of the week, this seemed like a stretch. It wasn’t. We found fish both North and South on Tuesday and Wednesday doing just that. To the north, the west side of Peyton’s was full of wads of tailing fish until about 1:00. To the South, South Rattlesnake had fewer fish, but bigger ones. As the sun got higher and the visibility improved, I found fish adjacent to deep water on the flats to both the North and the South.

Thursday was a different story. The weather was textbook with a 5 mph southeast wind and blue bird skies. The water came way up Wednesday night and continued into Thursday. This scattered fish and pushed them to the edges. The flats that had been holding fish for the last couple of weeks were basically empty. However we did find good numbers of trout along in the potholes on the outside of Peytons, along with fishable numbers of redfish. The East side of Green Island as well the East shoreline of Bird Island had some fish.

Notably, the North side of the East cut had very little bait and very few fish when I fished it this week. Similarly, the finger lakes in the refuge in North Peytons was barren as well.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice report...curious about the shrimp fly in the second pic. looks pretty cool


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

The fly is Brooks Bouldin's Shrimp. I e-mailed him for the recipe and he said he would type something up and send it to me. I will post the recipe as soon as I get it from him. In the mean time, the fly is available at I Fly, Angler's Edge in Houston. The number is 713 993-9981.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice report. I was down there visiting family and Sunday morning seemed like a nice morning as the winds had laid down compared to the day before. Killed me not to be out there.

PS - I'm the one that bought Mark B.'s scooter (Pinche Mosca). Tell him I said hello.


----------

